# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Egg crate in singapore

## raytan12

Any idea where can i get egg crates in singapore? Cos need it for false bottom. If not what other alternative may i use?

----------


## eagleray

I got mine from some lighting shops at blk 30, kelantan road. They come in quite large pieces (2 x 4 ft)

How big a piece do you need ? I have an excess piece (2 x 2 ft), PM me if you are interest to buy it

----------


## Jervis

C328 at clementi has many!

----------


## bryan

2 types at C328, the large sheet type or the interlocking type. Comes in black or white. Auntie keeps it behind the pillar outside the shop where the fridge is.

----------


## Sufianjamal

If still Hav I want buy :Smile:

----------


## Sufianjamal

> I got mine from some lighting shops at blk 30, kelantan road. They come in quite large pieces (2 x 4 ft)
> 
> How big a piece do you need ? I have an excess piece (2 x 2 ft), PM me if you are interest to buy it


I need 2x1 can sms me the price ?
85113277

----------


## bossteck

Hi, 

Please conduct buy / sell either in the marketplace or via PM. Thank you. 
Incidentally, you might want to check out http://www.dama.com.sg/ they sell a variety of acrylic and plastics (including egg crates). 

Cheers

----------

